# Oracle Touch - New bottomless portafilter, looking for someone to assess my shot please!



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello all,

So I've been using a Sage Oracle Touch for about 3 years with no problems. I used the standard portafilter that came with the machine and the standard double basket.

I get my coffee from SquareMile and it's always fresh when I use it. I sometimes mix up the espresso beans I buy but just changed the grind accordingly.

ANYWAY - the other day my portafilter handle shattered while I was locking it into the group head. I've since learned this is a semi-regular happening with the Sage portafilters due to the plastic/bakelite handles warming and cooling often over time. I took the opportunity to replace it with an official Sage bottomless portafilter (58) and still use my standard double basket.

I also, at the same time, took the opportunity to lower the dosage slightly to around 21g on the nose. Pretty much every dose that comes out of the machine now is around 21g, I think it was higher than this previously (I'd just left it as default up until now).

*On to the new pour...*

Now when I pour a shot at 15 grind size, the spread of the pour is relatively good, it seems evenly distributed coming out of the basket and eventually forms a nice central stream in the middle of the basket (although it takes a little while IMO to get to that point). I measured 21.4g of coffee beans going in, and after 30 seconds I got a shot that was 43.6g, which seems pretty good to me, but I'd love to get a second opinion. If I raise the grind to 16 I get a fast pour and very early blonding. If I go down to 14 I see a fair amount of channeling and uneven distribution.

Here's a video of the pour: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1L7jzlQn69MOrefhYxMuG9Qe6VQBGp-MV/view?usp=sharing

Does this look about right or does anyone have any tips for me to be able to improve this? I'm new to the bottomless world and am not 100% sure what I need to be looking out for.

Thanks ever so much,

Chris


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If it tastes good , it is good!

Personally If ignore "blonding" its not a variable i adhere to greatly .

rate the shot , you have limited impact on basket prep with a oracle so its a little mute but also you cant see how the shot extracts as you move the camera.

Weighing in and out as you are is really useful beyond that be guided by taste and make adjustments based on this , rather than time and or blonding.

Blonding just isn't accurate as it will be a function of coffee origin and roast leve, rather than a useful variable and is not compatible with using a brew ration ( weight)


----------



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

Perfect, thanks friend! It tastes great so I'll stick with what I'm doing. Appreciate the feedback and happy new year to you!


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

LGTM. If you would like to experiment further try using a wdt tool (the one with 9 .4mm needles), or something more involving like salami technique


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey @ChrisCohenTV - Looks ok to me although I tend to go for a slightly longer extract when using RedBrick (assuming thats what. you have and get about 55-58g out with 21g in over 30 sec

But if it tastes good then don't change a thing!


----------

